# I Need An Offer Of Employment In Canada



## adeniyi (Feb 19, 2008)

Please, I Need A Company That Will Employ Me And Send A Certified Offer Of Employment To Me On My Job For Visa Approval In Canadian Embassy. I Am A Bricklayer,concrete Finisher, Construction Worker And Construction Labourer. I Have A City And Guild Of London Cert In Construction Industry.
Pls,help And Link Me

My Names Are;
Adeniyi Olufemi Seye
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (edited by moderator rule 4) 
Nigeria.
234-02


----------



## N1k100 (Feb 23, 2008)

What you need to do is find a job and to do this you need to search the job banks and Canadian newspapers. Apply for advertised jobs, it takes a while but you never know your luck and explain your situation on the application, in that you want to move to Canada.

Some job sites would include Workopolis, or the jobbank.gc.on (think thats the address) but try google.

If and when you receive an offer then the company can apply to HRDC for approval.

Take care


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Adeniyi, 

It's not a good idea to post personal information on an open forum for everyone to see so I have edited out 2 lines and replaced them with 'xxxxxxxxxx'. 

Regards,
Karen (Moderator)


----------

